# SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2018



## Terminator_1 (Jul 6, 2018)

SETI.Germany invite Team TECHPOWERUP to the SETI@Home Wow!-Event 2018. It takes place from  15th August, 16.00 UTC, until  29th August 2018, 16.00 UTC.
We cordially ask all team leaders to forward the invitation to their team. Information about the Wow! Race 2018, an exciting race concept and a registration form can be found here: 
http://www.seti-germany.de/Wow/anmeldung.php?&lang=en
SETI.Germany wishes you and your team members much fun with the Wow! Event 2018.


Many Greetings: Terminator from Team SETI.Germany.


----------

